# I/O device error Hard drive



## 123ce (Jun 21, 2012)

Hey, I have a 465 GB hard drive as a second hard drive that i use for important pictures. Sadly, i haven't backup any of these pictures. It is only 45% full and after I pasted about 20 pictures in a folder, I couldn't go back to the hard drive, it gave me all these I/O device error pop up sign. (I:\ is not accessible. The request could not be performed because of an I/O device error.) It was going really slow. It even got to the point were sometimes my computer couldn't recognize my hard drive; it was "gone" until i restarted my computer. 

I haven't done anything to the drive since. I can't even right click on the hard drive icon on My Computer. 

So i cannot go in to the hard drive, the folder or copy and paste any of the pictures inside the hard drive. My computer's software is Windows Vista, so i do not know if it has anything to do with that.

What solutions are there to fix this troublesome I/O Device Error? Any help would be very much appreciated. I really need to retrieve pictures this hard drive contains.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Howdy,

I would check the connections to and from the Hard drive or try another cable and also try it on another PC.

Is this internal second drive?


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Along with the above advise to reseat connections, you might try and boot with a linux live CD/Flash. There are a lot of linux distros to choose from however I use parted magic for all kinds of hard drive tasks. If you are able to mount and access the drive in question, you can copy whatever you want to a flash drive.
http://partedmagic.com/doku.php



> Sadly, i haven't backup any of these pictures


Data you do not backup is data you do not care about. All drives fail; it is only a question of when your drive will fail.


----------



## 123ce (Jun 21, 2012)

Megabite, 

Ah but yes, this is a internal second drive.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Read some of this

http://www.tech-faq.com/io-device-error.html


----------

